# Must-See Mexico?



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

This post is kind of like a poll, I guess. I've been to a lot of different parts of Mexico, mostly for quite brief trips, and a lot of that time was spent either on business or recovering from adventures. I really have not yet seen some of the most wonderful places in Mexico, so I wonder what those might be. The places that I have already seen "thoroughly" at least once that I rank very high for one reason or other:

archaeological sites -- Teotihuacan, Monte Alban, Palenque, Cholula

cities -- Oaxaca, Morelia, Puebla, D.F. (the latter almost too overwhelming)

Scenery - the drive from Veracruz up to the plateau (Xalapa, Orizaba), Michoacan

Off the beaten path -- the church in Santa Maria Tonantzintla

There are others, of course, but by and large these are typical tourist destinations.

So, my question to all you actual expats: what are your 2-3 must-see places that I don't list? No beach towns please unless they have something of interest other than sand and sun, margaritas and nubile young things. I really don't like sand. I'm interested in big cities only if they have something available nowhere else.

Thanks for any and all responses -- I'm hoping to create a traveling intinerary for my first 18 months. I really want to wallow in my jubilacion!


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> This post is kind of like a poll, I guess. I've been to a lot of different parts of Mexico, mostly for quite brief trips, and a lot of that time was spent either on business or recovering from adventures. I really have not yet seen some of the most wonderful places in Mexico, so I wonder what those might be. The places that I have already seen "thoroughly" at least once that I rank very high for one reason or other:
> 
> archaeological sites -- Teotihuacan, Monte Alban, Palenque, Cholula
> 
> ...



I’m not yet an Expat , but I was married in Jalisco and have been traveling Mexico since 1985 . We take 4-5 trips per year . The towns not on your list:

I love the city of Guanajuato . Los Altos de Jalisco including Arandas and San Miguel el Alto remind me of western movies of days of old .
Zacatecas has some interesting tours . 

Casacadas de Agua Azul in Chiapas .

Cool mountain town Mazamitla is southwest of Guadalajara . 

My friend told me how the mountains near the Copper Canyon in Chihuaha where the Tarahumara people live is pretty sweet . 


Tarahumara people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Surprised that you were in Morelia and not Patzcuaro and the surrounding handicraft towns.
I would think a route starting in Queretaro then up through Bernal to Jalpan and the 5 Sierra Gorda missions. Next to Xilitla and the wonderful Las Pozas. Finally off to San Luis Potosi would be a wonderful 4-5 day trip.
Guanajuato & Zacatecas are both very interesting.
We think San Miguel is great but then my wife a painter and I'm a history buff so San Miguel a great match.
San Cristobal is one on the most interesting place to walk the various markets.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

jasavak said:


> I’m not yet an Expat , but I was married in Jalisco and have been traveling Mexico since 1985 . We take 4-5 trips per year . The towns not on your list:
> 
> I love the city of Guanajuato . Los Altos de Jalisco including Arandas and San Miguel el Alto remind me of western movies of days of old .
> Zacatecas has some interesting tours .
> ...


Thanks, jasavak...I sadly haven't been to Guanajuato yet (I'd trade six trips to Rosarito and Ensenada) -- but from what I've read it looks like THE place to live in that region, given my proclivities. It definitely will be high on the list to visit early on.

And your other suggestions are completely new to me, and sound great. I'm perhaps a bit old for Tarahumara country, though. Lol.....even when I was a 24-y.o. anthro student that seemed rough.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Surprised that you were in Morelia and not Patzcuaro and the surrounding handicraft towns.
> I would think a route starting in Queretaro then up through Bernal to Jalpan and the 5 Sierra Gorda missions. Next to Xilitla and the wonderful Las Pozas. Finally off to San Luis Potosi would be a wonderful 4-5 day trip.
> Guanajuato & Zacatecas are both very interesting.
> We think San Miguel is great but then my wife a painter and I'm a history buff so San Miguel a great match.
> San Cristobal is one on the most interesting place to walk the various markets.


wh, I spent part of a day in Patzcuaro on a circle drive around Michoacan 41 years ago, and I've never forgotten it....it's actually my number one destination, because it grabbed me immediately. I *hope* I love it all over again when I get there, because it seems to fit my personal dream of what I want to find in Mexico. I didn't mention it....why....who knows?

Your itinerary is excellent, as I knew it would be -- thank you. I will make that trip(s), and I look forward to saying hello to you in Pozas. The internet photos of the place are really great, and I can't wait to see it in person. Actually, San Luis doesn't look so bad either. What's your opinion?


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

15 years ago , I remember driving up a mountain road near the summit before descending towards the Parque Nacional when the lightning and thunder was so loud I thought the windows were going to break . It started hailing and got so loud you had to shout .

When we came towards the bottom there was an old timer on a burro carrying a bundle of sticks for firewood . 

I tried agua de cebadina for the first time and haven't found any other place that makes it as good .


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

jasavak said:


> 15 years ago , I remember driving up a mountain road near the summit before descending towards the Parque Nacional when the lightning and thunder was so loud I thought the windows were going to break . It started hailing and got so loud you had to shout .
> 
> When we came towards the bottom there was an old timer on a burro carrying a bundle of sticks for firewood .
> 
> I tried agua de cebadina for the first time and haven't found any other place that makes it as good .


A fantastic Mexican memory to relive forever -- the power of nature in a stunning landscape amidst scenes of the working peasantry. Lol...wish I could have been there! Agua de cebadina is...what?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

ptrichmondmike said:


> wh, I spent part of a day in Patzcuaro on a circle drive around Michoacan 41 years ago, and I've never forgotten it....it's actually my number one destination, because it grabbed me immediately. I *hope* I love it all over again when I get there, because it seems to fit my personal dream of what I want to find in Mexico. I didn't mention it....why....who knows?
> 
> Your itinerary is excellent, as I knew it would be -- thank you. I will make that trip(s), and I look forward to saying hello to you in Pozas. The internet photos of the place are really great, and I can't wait to see it in person. Actually, San Luis doesn't look so bad either. What's your opinion?


Don't confuse Las Pozas, the Edward James surreal environment, with Mineral de Pozos. If you do go to Las Pozas, there is small hotel in Xilitla where James used to stay that has a movie.
We drive through and around San Luis Potosi but never have stayed there. What I see of centro online looks very good. There had been a flurry of discussions earlier this year but not much recently.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Carretera Federal 135D, from the DF to Orizaba carretera, to Oaxaca.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> A fantastic Mexican memory to relive forever -- the power of nature in a stunning landscape amidst scenes of the working peasantry. Lol...wish I could have been there! Agua de cebadina is...what?




Agua de Cebadina is a drink made of a mixture of herbs that include tamarind and hibiscus flower and traditionally is brewed in an oak barrel. They add a a teaspoon of baking soda when they serve it so it adds carbonation and really calms the stomach .

The one I tried in the parque nacional in Michoacan had a rich dark color and excellent flavor . Sadly the stuff I found in Leon looks like Koolaid and has no flavor .


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

jasavak said:


> Agua de Cebadina is a drink made of a mixture of herbs that include tamarind and hibiscus flower and traditionally is brewed in an oak barrel. They add a a teaspoon of baking soda when they serve it so it adds carbonation and really calms the stomach .
> 
> The one I tried in the parque nacional in Michoacan had a rich dark color and excellent flavor . Sadly the stuff I found in Leon looks like Koolaid and has no flavor .


By "parque nacional", I assume that you are referring to the Parque Nacional Barranca de Cupatitzio, in Uruapan, also known as Parque Eduardo Ruiz.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Don't confuse Las Pozas, the Edward James surreal environment, with Mineral de Pozos. If you do go to Las Pozas, there is small hotel in Xilitla where James used to stay that has a movie.
> We drive through and around San Luis Potosi but never have stayed there. What I see of centro online looks very good. There had been a flurry of discussions earlier this year but not much recently.


wh, you have now told me that three times in five months. I do NOT confuse your lovely town with anyplace else! There is only one Mineral de Pozas. In fact, it's the only Pozas I know of.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> By "parque nacional", I assume that you are referring to the Parque Nacional Barranca de Cupatitzio, in Uruapan, also known as Parque Eduardo Ruiz.


Yes , that's correct .


----------



## GRINGOMAC (Jul 3, 2011)

Have you been to Los Guachimontones, the circular pyramids near the town of Teuchitlan? I went there with my wife from Ajijic in March of this year. Although not as high as some regular pyramids it is still an interesting place to visit, where obsidian was mined locally.


Guachimontones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pictures:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=LOS+...fDs7jtQaC_aGVBw&ved=0CFwQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=681


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess it needs be 4 times-Mineral de Pozos, not Mineral de Pozas. Only Pozas that I'm aware of is Edward James Las Pozas.


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd put Merida on the city's to see 
Cenote in the Yucatan are pretty cool also


----------

